# Flying today!



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

Me, my wife and 4 month old son are flying to NZ tonight after finally getting the resident visas! Got a place to rent for when we get there, start my job in january and looking forward to hitting the beach! Good riddance UK!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats! Here for Christmas, eh??

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Leighr (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to New Zealand. We're hitting the beach for Xmas too.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Many congrats!!! Where will you be starting out your new life???


----------



## Christchurch Lad (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrats! What part of the country are you in?


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Me, my wife and 4 month old son are flying to NZ tonight after finally getting the resident visas!

Have a glorious flight, safe landing to a fabulous Christmas and New Year in your warm, new home


----------



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

Well we got here! We are in Christchurch and in the glorious sunshine!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Remember not to soak up all those glorious sun rays on the same day- save some for Christmas!

Yes, glad you arrive safely to have a bundle of joyful holidays-Cheers!


----------

